# parlor roller loft?



## bdcantre (Nov 16, 2009)

This is my first post and I'm completely new to the world of pigeons. Please do forgive any bad assumptions on my part. Would any of you have any suggestions with regard to housing parlor rollers? I live in Philly, and although I haven't found anything in the city's code and ordinances prohibiting keeping pigeons (other than that one can't feed them on public property), I thought that for the sake of my neighbors, I'd try to keep a breed that doesn't fly. And it helps that my vet would give me some parlor rollers next spring! So this gives me some time this winter to put something together...

I have some extra patio space behind our garage (about 12 by 8 by 6 feet), and this space is covered and protected by a sloping roof extension from the garage. There is some lawn beyond this for the birds to roll. Could I build a simple box type loft/aviary since there is already a roof overhead? Also, is it possible to double stack the living area (kind of like how a lot of us live in the city...) since they don't fly? I think that I'd start with a two birds of the same sex, yet I'd like to plan ahead so that I could add more birds later. Thanks for your time!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

well you just want to keep in mind of predotors as well as the weather it does rain in on an angle aswell other then that your on the right track and you would also want to think of a good and easy way to clean where the loft is like if your going to have it 12 inches off the ground to get a rake in there and pull it out or will you have a plywood floor and just scrape it out rember just think ahead


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha bdcantre.
Here are a couple links to some very good info on parlor rollers.

http://www.angelfire.com/super2/04footerparlorroller/my_lofts.htm

http://www.parlorroller.com/lofts.html


----------



## bdcantre (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. The two websites are helpful. It does looks as though the parlor rollers don't need as much vertical space and that one can stack the nesting boxes and pens in a loft almost like a bookshelf.


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

My loft (don't have a picture) is nothing more than a real sturdy rabbit hutch (about 5 feet long: 36 inches across: 18 inches high. I had to put in one half inch hardware cloth from Home Depot to keep the predators out. 

No, they don't need a lot of vertical space or they can easily break their necks. 

They are fun birds. I'm trying to locate a good hen right now.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

My Parlor loft is inside a shed.The individual cages are 2'x2'x 4'.Each pair has one of these and I can fit approx.10 young birds that are ready for competiton in each one after I have broken up the pairs for the year.
I have had them for 3 years and it works great.Alot of people give them more room then they really need and their birds will look kind of ragged with their head basically bald from rolling in the pen.Housing them right is probably the most important thing in raisng this breed.I hope this helps.
Mark Wilson


----------



## bdcantre (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks, Parlor Fan. This is just what I've been looking for. Now it's time to get a hammer and some nails.


----------

